# Hocking hills shepherds. OH



## Pastabean (Apr 14, 2013)

Seriously considering this one but would like to know if anyone has any of her pups and how they are. Thanks


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

I am not familiar with the breeder but $2500 is on the high side if you're only looking for a companion animal. Did you read the contract. Its rather one sided in the breeders favor.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i couldn't get their website to open. why is $2,500.00 on the high side
for a companion dog? a top of the line dog is a nice companion dog.



Odin24 said:


> I am not familiar with the breeder but $2500 is on the high side if you're only looking for a companion animal. Did you read the contract. Its rather one sided in the breeders favor.


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

It's on the high side because here in Ohio you can get equally as nice lines in a dog and pay between $800 - $1500. This breeder appears to do nothing with her dogs training wise and is asking top dollar for the pups. If she was a proven schutzhund kennel and I was looking work a schutzhund dog, then I might consider them.


----------



## Odin24 (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't know where you're located. Here is a breeder that is south of Cleveland selling nice German import lines pups for $800. Depending on what you're looking for in a pup, you could check them out.
www.vomhausamadeus.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Try Wilmoth haus up in Akron...

The Hocking one has a litter from a NASS VA dog and an imported female for $2500....which is probably market price or maybe a touch over for the area...

the other one has pups for $1000 for pups whose parents have no credentials apparent...

Wilmoth would be in the middle of those two price wise, and dogs do have credentials

Lee


----------



## Pastabean (Apr 14, 2013)

*Thanks for all help*

Thanks for all help and suggestions it is helping me see where to look and who to cross off. I have left Email for wilmoth haus.


----------

